# What did you get your forced induction ride for the holidays?



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Here are a few things I picked up for my vrt  
Tial mvs with a few springs to get me close to 25psi 
Tial QR 
& 
UnitedMotorsport 630cc Pro-Maf Tune 


Let's see those presents! :grinsanta:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been holiday shopping for the VRT for about 2 months now. 

I got: 
Twin Disc Clutch 
Bigger intercooler 
Fuel fittings/SS Lines 
Intercooler piping 
Tial 50mm BOV 
Fuel Surge tank 
870cc Fuel Injectors 

Still need to Pick up/Buy: 
My ECU from Kevin 
Adjustable FPR 
And some other Miscellaneous parts 

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

That's a sweet parts list!  

I was thinking I should have got the 50mm after I left :banghead: 


Edit: 
Just read on tial website that the bottom of the Q is interchangeable with the QR


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i got a garage to put mine in, and a brand new house to go with it 
:snowcool:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

.therealvrt said:


> i got a garage to put mine in, and a brand new house to go with it
> :snowcool:


 LUCKY!! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

My List: 


Timing kit w/water pump 

FMIC and piping 

R32 Short shifter lever 

Powder coated cam cover


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

.therealvrt said:


> i got a garage to put mine in, and a brand new house to go with it
> :snowcool:



That's the ultimate gift to self right there :thumbup:




VDub Dan-O said:


> My List:
> 
> 
> Timing kit w/water pump
> ...


:grinsanta:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Tyrol's Seat Motorsport FMIC
VR gasket kit (both head & block)
Zietronix data controller (with Boost/water temp/oil temp/ & W/B)


shhh....don't tell wife....


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Timing chain, Precision HP6765, Short runner, and much more. Damn, my car got m ore presents then everyone on my Christmas list.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

A Tial 1bar spring so my MBC doesn't have to work so hard. 

Still on the wishlist:

-New Battery
-New Clutch 
-Paint


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DMMotorsport triple disc 02M setup :grinsanta: :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

.therealvrt said:


> i got a garage to put mine in, and a brand new house to go with it
> :snowcool:


Nice! :beer:


I don't have a new house, but I've drawn up and submitted plans to expand the third bay of my garage from a large one-car to a medium two-car for more project space; work should begin in early spring, so it'll be a late holiday gift... :grinsanta:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

My wish list-

Justin' SRI
Billet Mains
Siemens 630's
Eagle rods 
& Wossners 
:biggrinsanta:


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

She was feeling kinda down..........so I gave her a lift for the holidays.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Where did you get that lift? And how much did it run you?


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

Got it from "Greg smith equipment", was recommended by a friend and was under ~$1700 including shipping. 

I like it. Feels pretty solid, but you still gotta bend slightly if you wanna get under it. Hope it doesn't kill me one day. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Got the wastegate adapter made today :thumbup: 
My dude even threw a little polish on it


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope the car gives me some nice mid-low 10 second slips and some wild fun on a road course. I have given enough. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i got betsy an awd syncro setup...I guess you could say shes getting cosmetic surgery


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

just a couple lil stuffs.

Accusump, staging brake, steel twin disc FW, new fueling setup, solid spherical bearing strut top mounts, my own fabbed inlet for turbo, among other stuff. now i go off to look at that cool lil lift.

also modded my shifter for shorter shifts. got more plans as well.... like a custom grind Integrated Engineering solid lifter ex cam set for my setup. and other stuff.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

fk ak coilovers, a turbo blanket, new muffler, forge throttle body hose, tt short shifter, new o2 sensor, and new window switches... now im lookin for some engine mounts after that front and rear strut bars DONE


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I got some raw aluminum to make a catch can 
Got a rebuild over the fall


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

dub_slug said:


> Got the wastegate adapter made today :thumbup:
> My dude even threw a little polish on it


Is that a crack on your WG housing?


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

No more lying on the cold ground. Here's a peak under her dress. Oh she's dirty......... :sly:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Amended List: 
I just picked up a new giant SMIC.
I have a new FMIC and tubing sitting on top of my tool box, but I decided to go with a SMIC instead because of the Cooling issues with Beetles and FMICs.
Ah the money we spend on our toys.....


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

pimS said:


> Is that a crack on your WG housing?


No sir it is not, it's just a minor casting flaw. The wastegate is brand new and I'm sure if it does crack; Tial will replace it (hopefully)



GTI_Quest said:


> No more lying on the cold ground. Here's a peak under her dress. Oh she's dirty......... :sly:


You just gotta rub that new lift in our faces huh 
I'm really liking the looks of that by the way :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Figured I would make another post since I ordered more parts for the dub :facepalm:

Today I purchased;
New Guides, including old school upper tension rail
New Tensioners
New valve cover gasket
New Supertech HD Valve springs
New Titanium retainers
New split cotters
New G12 Plus Plus purple coolant 
New ARP Flywheel Bolts 
New clutch

Maybe a few other goodies too...


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

13 gallons of 93


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Are you in CO?


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

> You just gotta rub that new lift in our faces huh


Yah.....I'm evil I know :biggrinsanta:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haha it's pretty cold in Colorado this time of year and I forsee a new lift in my shop very soon 

Maybe some of those rollers from ecs...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

That Lift Does Look So Nice! I'd Like To See One In My Garage! :thumbup:


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

> I'd Like To See One In My Garage!


What have I done! Looks like you guys want more pics. I'm such a bastard :laugh:

Oh don't mind the hanger wire holding up the swaybar. Just an experiment with the FSD's I was trying.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*VRT Xmas*

More displacement;
Southbend pressure plate;
Clutchnet disc;
Autotech flywheel;
Peloquin.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Ordered more ARP fasteners :grinsanta:


----------

